# What was Number 1 when you were born?



## mandelbrot (9 Jan 2012)

I'd seen this site before but was reminded of it by someone at the weekend, and realised I'd forgotten what songs were at No. 1 on the day I was born - then when I checked this morning I realised they were best left forgotten!

UK: Buck's Fizz - Land of Make Believe (ewwwwww!)
US: olivia Newton-John - Physical (double ewwwwww!)
Aus: Men at Work - Land Down Under (I actually like this one, but that in no way makes up for the heinousness of the other 2!)

http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/birthdayno1

So it got me to thinking - Who's got the best birthday, chartwise, I wonder?!


----------



## ney001 (9 Jan 2012)

Another Brick In The Wall - Pink Floyd

Not too bad!


----------



## ninsaga (9 Jan 2012)

Vivaldi's four seasons was no 1 when I was born - ah doe's were de days


----------



## callybags (9 Jan 2012)

ninsaga said:


> Vivaldi's four seasons was no 1 when I was born - *ah doe's were de days*


 
thought that was Mary Hopkins


----------



## gabsdot (9 Jan 2012)

Love grows where my Rosemary goes by Edison lighthouse. Classic song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33kyqdNhk9k&feature=share


----------



## IsleOfMan (10 Jan 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrV1ZUHOzI4&feature=related

Johnny Ray - Cry.


----------



## mandelbrot (10 Jan 2012)

Lots of views of this thread, but very few people sharing... methinks people don't want to give their ages away!


----------



## Mucker Man (10 Jan 2012)

The Eagles- Hotel California


----------



## TarfHead (10 Jan 2012)

mandelbrot said:


> Who's got the best birthday, chartwise, I wonder?!


 
Not me !

Cilla Black


----------



## boaber (10 Jan 2012)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## majee (10 Jan 2012)

hello goodbye by the beatles..........


----------



## BillK (10 Jan 2012)

In my case it was Vera Lynn and "We'll Meet Again"!


----------



## burger1979 (11 Jan 2012)

Video Killed the Radio Star by Buggles in the UK Chart
Rise by Herb Albert in the US Chart (dont know the song)
Born to be Alive by Patrick Hernandez in the OZ chart (quite appropriate)


----------



## Ancutza (11 Jan 2012)

Clive Dunn - Grandad

....and there I go, crashing out of the best birthday chartwise league!

Mind you in the U.S. it was 'Tears of a Clown' by Smokey Robinson & the Miracles which I really like.


----------



## Joe_90 (11 Jan 2012)

UK: Fernando - Abba
US: Love Hangover - Diana Ross

No comment!


----------



## bullbars (17 Jan 2012)

Ire - Fame - Irene Cara
U.S.- Survivor - Eye of the Tiger
U.K. - Dexy's Midnight Runners - Come on Eileen


----------



## Smashbox (2 Feb 2012)

UK - Save Your Love - Renee & Renato
US - Maneater - Daryl Hall & John Oates
AUS - Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth


----------



## Purple (2 Feb 2012)

Smashbox said:


> UK - Save Your Love - Renee & Renato
> US - Maneater - Daryl Hall & John Oates
> AUS - Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth



1982 eh?
30 this year...


----------



## Smashbox (2 Feb 2012)

Indeed! You are far too clever, you 

Can you guess the date?


----------



## Purple (2 Feb 2012)

Smashbox said:


> Indeed! You are far too clever, you
> 
> Can you guess the date?



If I guess right I'll have to get you a present so no, I can't


----------



## Smashbox (2 Feb 2012)

You have to anyway, tis only fair!

Winter Solstice


----------



## Purple (2 Feb 2012)

21st of December, sure that's ages away!

I've 9 years on you...


----------



## Smashbox (2 Feb 2012)

It leaves me time to plan the party

I was the best Christmas pressie my mammy could ever have wished for


----------

